# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Feeder + RB711g όλα σε ένα

## nvak

Ετοίμασα ένα feeder με ενσωματωμένη την 711.

----------


## NetTraptor

Να που βρήκες τρόπο.  ::

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο Νίκο !!!
Από βάρος τι λέει;

----------


## nvak

> Από βάρος τι λέει;


200gr το κανονικό, 600gr το κομπλέ.
Τα RF καλώδια πρόσθεταν πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## grigoris

> Ετοίμασα ένα feeder με ενσωματωμένη την 711.


Μπραβο Νικο! Και απο ο,τι φαινεται δε θα εχει θεμα στεγανοτητας με πιατο αναποδα (μονο πιασιμο θελει το utp να μην κρεμεται μπροστα απο το πιατο)

Το κακο ειναι τωρα η πλαστικουρα του gibertini που κραταει το feeder.. Ισως να τραβηξει ζορια με το βαρος αυτο

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nvak

Δεν είναι βαρύ το όλα σε ένα. Το θεωρώ πολύ πιό ελαφρύ, λόγω του ότι λείπουν τα RF καλώδια. 
Στο Ν τα RF καλώδια ζορίζουν πολύ την βάση που κρατά το feeder. 
Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που κόντυνα όσο έπαιρνε τα feeder.

Πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει πλέον νόημα η χρήση feeder με Ntype όπως τα ξέραμε.
Οι λόγοι είναι πρακτικοί και οικονομικοί. 
Η λύση με τα κλασικά διπλά feeder κοστίζει 25€ το feeder + 30€ η κάρτα + 30€ τα δύο καλώδια + 15€ τα δύο pigtail = 100€ για κάθε λινκ
συν κάποιο RB ή PC, κουτί κλπ.

H λύση όλα σε ένα, κοστίζει 25€ το feeder + 10€ κουτί με pigtail + 65€ το κορυφαίο RB711G με το POE = 100€ 
με κέρδος κάποια db και φασαρία.

Συμφέρει απο δώ και πέρα, όλα τα νέα λινκ να γίνονται σε Ν dual polarity, με την λύση του RB711 η RB411

Η λύση με το Groove που ακολουθούν αρκετοί, στοιχίζει 20+60=80€ αλλά είναι υποδεέστερη μιας και είναι single polarity

σημ: Για όποιον θέλει, υπάρχουν χοάνες και φλάντζες για το κουτί, για να ετοιμάσει τα δικά του κομμάτια.

----------


## nikolas_350

Ωραίο είναι.
Η πίσω τάπα του feeder έχει αντικατασταθεί από την πλάκα για μείωση του βάθους ή απλά δεν είχε μπει στην φωτογράφιση;

----------


## nvak

> Η πίσω τάπα του feeder έχει αντικατασταθεί από την πλάκα για μείωση του βάθους ή απλά δεν είχε μπει στην φωτογράφιση;


Έχει αντικατασταθεί από την ανοξείδωτη πλάκα. 
Ο λόγος είναι ότι το προτιμώ επισκέψιμο από πίσω.

----------


## nkar

Ευχαριστούμε Νικήτα

1)Καμμια δοκιμη συγκριτική μεταξυ κλασσικής και νέας λύσης σε πραγματικό λινκ?
Η cpu του 711 αντέχει το traffic?

2) Είπες έχεις χοάνες και φλάντζες έτοιμες. Τι αλλο χρειάζεται για το λινκ?
Απο οτι βλέπω μάλλον το κουτί, ποτηροτρύπανο, σιλικόνη για τη φλάντζα, pigtails mmcx σε RP-SMA , ανοξείδωτη πλάκα, στεγανός adaptor για να μπαίνει το ethernet
στο κουτί , και φυσικα το 711?
Ξεχνάω κάτι?
υπάρχει περίπτωση να εχουμε κάτι σαν Κιτ με όλα μέσα όπου το μόνο που θα θέλει να αγοράσουμε θα ειναι το 711?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nvak

Αυτά που λές χρειάζονται. 

Ανέφερα τις χοάνες και τις φλάντζες, μιας και είναι το μόνα εξαρτήματα που δεν μπορεί κάποιος να συγκεντρώσει από την αγορά.
Αυτά τα δύο φτιάχνονται σε δικά μου καλούπια.

Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη, λόγω του ότι δεν έχω τα pigtail.
Τα pigtail της φωτογραφίας μου ήρθαν λάθος και είναι mcx αντί mmcx.
Ουσιαστικά, θέλω να δοκιμάσω το νέο μονόπολο που τώρα είναι λεπτό στα 1,3mm και είναι ουσιαστικά ένα SMA βύσμα με μακρύ ακροδέκτη.
Αυτό θα γίνει μέσα στίς επόμενες μέρες, μόλις παραλάβω από ebay τα pigtail.

Υλικά έχω μόνο για 6 πλήρη κομμάτια.
Θα ετοιμαστούν και θα δοθούν, σε όσους ενδιαφερθούν, μετά την πρώτη δοκιμή από μένα. 

Μερικά τεχνικά τώρα:
- H στεγάνωση φλάντζας - κουτιού γίνεται με μαύρη αυτοκόλλητη αφρώδη ταινία διπλής όψης. Χρησιμοποιείται στα αυτοκίνητα.

- Ψάχνοντας για pigtail, διάλεξα αυτά με καλώδιο το RG316. 
Βλέποντας όμως χαρακτηριστικά, το ημίσκληρο καλώδιο RG405 πρέπει να είναι το καλύτερο (και ακριβότερο) για τους 5ghz.
Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανένας, για να μου πει εντυπώσεις ?

----------


## NetTraptor

*Cable*
*Frequency*
*Att./100m*

LMR100
5000
195dB

RG316 Single Braid Shield Coaxial Cable
5000
230dB

RG316 Double Braid Shield Coaxial Cable
5000
230dB

RG405(0.086″) Semi-flexible Coaxial Cable
5000
172dB

RG178 Coaxial Cable
5000
450dB


Στα 10 και 20εκ καλώδιο οι διαφορες είναι αμελητέες. Μόνο το τελευταίο με εξέπληξε λίγο και το έβαλα για ευνόητους λόγους. Είναι αυτό που έχουμε συνηθίσει στα ntype  ::  
Γεμάτο db και παραπάνω για 25cm. Γενικά όμως το 0,κάτι και 1 db που θα το μετρήσουμε?

----------


## grigoris

τοσο ευχαριστημενοι εχετε μεινει απο τη σειρα 711? 
Προσωπικα θα προτιμουσα 411 (ΑΗ κατα προτιμηση) παρολο που βγαινει παραπανω

----------


## nektariosko

Μπράβο Νίκο,

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή αλλά με πιάνει φόβος σε περίπτωση που το καπάκι από το feeder «μπάσει» νερά και κάψει το rb..

----------


## grigoris

> Μπράβο Νίκο,
> 
> Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή αλλά με πιάνει φόβος σε περίπτωση που το καπάκι από το feeder «μπάσει» νερά και κάψει το rb..


Γι αυτο.. πιατο αναποδα παντα πλεον!!

----------


## nvak

> Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή αλλά με πιάνει φόβος σε περίπτωση που το καπάκι από το feeder «μπάσει» νερά και κάψει το rb..


H λαμαρίνα που βρίσκεται πίσω από την πλακέτα την προστατεύει από πιθανή εισροή νερών μέσα στο feeder. 

Εγώ προτιμώ το μπράτσο στο πλάι. Ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω.
Με το μπράτσο στο πλάι, το πιάτο πλησιάζει - ακουμπάει στον ιστό, συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερο το κεραιοσύστημα στον αέρα, και κεντράρεις καλύτερα.
Αν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον, θα μπορούσα να ετοιμάσω βάσεις - αντάπτορες, για να μπαίνουν τα πιάτα με το μπράτσο στο πλάι.

----------


## grigoris

Δε μας ειπες... Ποτε θα ειμαστε ετοιμοι για ομαδικη?  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> H λαμαρίνα που βρίσκεται πίσω από την πλακέτα την προστατεύει από πιθανή εισροή νερών μέσα στο feeder. 
> 
> Εγώ προτιμώ το μπράτσο στο πλάι. Ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω.
> Με το μπράτσο στο πλάι, το πιάτο πλησιάζει - ακουμπάει στον ιστό, συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερο το κεραιοσύστημα στον αέρα, και κεντράρεις καλύτερα.
> Αν υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον, θα μπορούσα να ετοιμάσω βάσεις - αντάπτορες, για να μπαίνουν τα πιάτα με το μπράτσο στο πλάι.


Και πως θα κάνει tilt πάνω κάτω ρε το πιάτο. και μην μου πεις ότι με μερικές μοίρες κλήση δεν έχει διαφορά. Επίσης το αλληθώρισμα που κάνει η δέσμη εκπομπής σε πλάγια θέση με τα περισσότερα πιάτα θέλει συνήθεια στο κεντράρισμα. Όποιος το κάνει ας πατήσει και μια ηλεκτροκόλληση στο tilt που έχει το πιάτο διότι το βλέπω να κινείται σαν φάρος. Τέλος σε αυτή την θέση θα είναι καλύτερη η οριζόντια πόλωση μιας και τώρα πια η μεγίστη ωφέλιμη επιφάνεια του offset θα είναι.... οριζόντια. Λίγο ανορθόδοξο το setup αλλά μπορεί να παίξει αν κάνεις περίπου 10-20 αλλαγές.

Ανάποδα, η πίνετε κοκα κολα. ::  Οι πάτοι κάνουν θαύματα! Άμα τους ρίξεις και 5-6 χέρια durostick θα είναι χαρούμενος και ο senius!

Καλύτερα να δουλέψουμε για την στεγανοποίηση των Feeder παρά για βάσεις πιάτων.

Τώρα αλήθεια. Αν θέλει κανείς την βέλτιστη απόδοση ας πάρει ένα Prime Focus. Ακόμα και τα 60αρια έχουν περίπου το ίδιο κέρδος με τα 80αρια offset.

----------


## nvak

Τα δικά μου κάνουν tilt με τις βίδες στήριξης.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορώ να ετοιμάσω μια απλή βάση που θα προσαρμόζει σε όλα τα πιάτα και θα τα γυρνά στο πλάι.
Μιά μικρή πλάκα με τέσσερις τρύπες, δύο U και ένα μικρό κομμάτι σωλήνας θα είναι και θα κάνεις όσο tilt θέλεις !!

Στα offset, το πιάτο από την θέση του feeder φαίνεται πάντα στρογγυλό.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τα φτιάχνουν οβάλ.
Οπότε δεν έχει διαφορά η οριζόντια με την κάθετη πόλωση.

Τα offset τα χαρακτηρίζει η μικρή διάσταση. 
Αυτή μετράμε αν θέλουμε να τα συγκρίνουμε με τα prime focus.
Πολλά δικά μας offset, είναι 70αρια.

Πάντως το 60αρι με το 90αρι έχουν 3db διαφορά. ( 29db - 32db )

Ετοιμάσου να δοκιμάσουμε το 711G στο λίνκ μας, να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει. 
Έχει άλλο ένα ο Σωκράτης, αν είναι να κάνουμε δοκιμή με 711 και από τις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι να πιάσουν μια χαρά θα είναι... Ετοιμάσου για κανένα διπλό κόμβο confine λέω. Τα άλλα είναι δοκιμασμένα και παίζουν λίγο πολύ.

----------


## nkar

Ti γίνεται το Project?
Έχουν γίνει δοκιμές με το νεό 2πλο +711 feeder?

Είμαστε έτοιμοι ν΄αρχίσουμε?

Με τις πλαινές βάσεις τι γίνεται?

----------


## nvak

Έχω έτοιμα 5 κομμάτια εδώ και καιρό. 
Όποιος έχει rb711 μπορεί να τα δουλέψει στην πράξη.

Τι εννοείς πλαϊνές βάσεις ?

----------


## nkar

Πλαϊνές βάσεις: αυτό που έλεγες να στηρίζαμε τα πιάτα στο πλάι.
Δεν κατάλαβα αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο προκειμένου να είναι στεγανά τα feeder όλα σε ένα

Τελικά τι άλλο θα χρειαστεί εκτός από τα κομμάτια που θα πάρουμε απο σένα?
π.χ. Pigtails?
Πόσο κοστίζουν?

----------


## nvak

> Πλαϊνές βάσεις: αυτό που έλεγες να στηρίζαμε τα πιάτα στο πλάι.
> Δεν κατάλαβα αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο προκειμένου να είναι στεγανά τα feeder όλα σε ένα
> 
> Τελικά τι άλλο θα χρειαστεί εκτός από τα κομμάτια που θα πάρουμε απο σένα?
> π.χ. Pigtails?
> Πόσο κοστίζουν?


Δεν έχει σχέση η στήριξη του πιάτου με τα feeder. 
Εγώ προτιμώ την τοποθέτηση του πιάτου με το μπράτσο στο πλάι, γιατί έρχεται πιο κοντά στον ιστό, δένει καλύτερα, έχει πιο εύκολη στόχευση και το feeder είναι πιο στεγανό λόγω θέσης.

Το "όλα σε ένα feeder" περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα εκτός της κάρτας του RB711g και του POE της. 
Το κόστος για τα 5 είναι στα 35€ το ένα. 
(Υπολογίσθηκε στο περίπου. Αν ετοιμασθεί μελλοντικά παρτίδα, θα κοστολογηθεί με ακρίβεια.)

----------


## nkar

"Λίγο" καθυστερημένα απαντάω γιατι είμαι σε φάση που ψάχνω άμεσα να αλλάξω τα λινκ μου λόγω καμμένου 
ταρατσοPc.

Τελικά δοκιμάστηκε η λύση με το 711?
Σε αυτο μπαίνουν και τα καινούρια 911-912?

Αναρωτιόμουν αν είναι καλύτερο αυτό ή κατι σαν το Basebox5.
http://routerboard.com/RB912UAG-5HPnD-OUT

Απλα σκέφτομαι οτι με το basebox5 υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη στεγανοποιηση αν το βάλουμε
πάνω στο μπράτσο του πιάτου. Ειναι φτιαγμένο για να μπαίνει στον ιστό κατακόρυφα.
Αν μπει στον ιστό θέλουμε τουλάχιστον 1m καλώδιο και νομίζω οτι δεν μπαίνει LMR400 
μπαίνει μόνο εύκαμπτο σαν το:
http://routerboard.com/ACRPSMA
το οποίο όμως είναι κοντό (0,5m)
To lmr400 οπτικά δε φαίνεται να μπορεί να κάνει την κουρμπα που χρειάζεται για να βγει από τις θυρίδες
του basebox5. To ευκαμπτο 1m θα έχει απώλειες.

An είναι θετική η εμπειρία και υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το κιτ θα ενδιαφερόμουνα

----------


## nvak

Τα δοκίμασε ο John70. 
Από ότι έμαθα τα έβαλε στο βουνό και σε κάποιο πιάτο δεν του άντεξε η βάση του LNB του πιάτου λόγω δυνατού αέρα και μάλλον πλαστικής βάσης.
Για άγριες καταστάσεις, θέλει καλή βάση στο πιάτο (ξεχνάμε τα gilbertini) 

Το basebox5 δεν είναι καλύτερο γιατί έχει αρκετή φασαρία στην τοποθέτηση.

Από ότι βλέπω η 711 έχει ακριβώς τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με την 911-912 οπότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμο κιτ.

----------


## Convict

Δοκιμασμένο το κιτ και από μένα...Παίζει μια χαρά εδώ και 2 χρόνια σε πιάτο Gilbertini του 1μ.Για το 80αρι διατηρώ της επιφυλάξεις μου....
Μπορεί με δυνατό αέρα να χτυπάς το κουδούνι του γείτονα για να το μαζέψεις.

----------

